# Peat Moss



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Ok did a quick search but this new sight lists the same thread 100 times udner the results sooo. Where do you guys get it? I want to add some to my manny tank as he likes the dark alot more than light and I want him to be out and about more often. I found dimming the lights works but I like the tan color and want full light on my plants.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

I get sphagnum peat moss at Lowes. Make sure you find a bag without fertilizers and other garbage added to it.

Eheim also makes some peat moss filter pellets named "torf," or something.


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Ill look into the eheim stuff. I made the mistake once of buying what I thought would be good substrate from home depot and it killed my rhom. Ill take the safe route this time. Thanks for the info.


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

where i live there is a garden center and its called Jung's garden or so. it sells pure peat moss no extra. i think its canadian peat too if i read the bag right. 20lbs for $3.5 lasted me 8months?


----------

